# 4x4x4 cube - Reduction or K4 Method



## rubixfreak (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey guys i finally registered to this forum and this is my first thread 

Atm i try to learn the K4 method for the 4x4x4 cube because i think its a lot cooler than simple reduction  though i wonder if it is faster. Does anybody is familiar with both methods and can say which one is better for speedcubing?

btw does anybody know a site where theres a good description of K4?
all i found where Fallshadows tutorials on youtube (where part 5 of 6 is currently missing), this site: http://rxdeath.com/k4/ and a pages with parity cases: http://web.comhem.se/solgrop/kub/4x4x4_PLL.htm

thanks in advance


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 6, 2009)

Reduction is currently much faster.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 6, 2009)

ranchmanovian will tell you to use r4 (similar to K4 I believe), and he is sub-1 with it (I think).


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 7, 2009)

do k4  if you don't really care about speed try my cage variation. and the only similarity r4 (i prefer to call it sandwich now) has with k4 is that they are both direct solving methods =P
but again, I don't really think direct solving methods can overtake reduction simply because there is plenty of slice moves, and reduction has a 3x3 part which can be done extremely fast ._. and little slice moves.....i believe i'm already pushing the limits of my variation with a 55.87 avg12...
so...looking for speed? go for reduction. looking for fun? try direct solving methods...xD


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 7, 2009)

k4 can still be very fast. Multiple people (including myself) have a sub1 average with it. It's not a slow method, and it's still very fun. It also helps if your 3x3 method is substandard for bigcube solving (roux mostly)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 7, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> k4 can still be very fast. Multiple people (including myself) have a sub1 average with it. It's not a slow method, and it's still very fun. It also helps if your 3x3 method is substandard for bigcube solving (roux mostly)



k4 is fun and fast(not me). I still do reduction though I'm a roux user. M-slices do take time to get used to on bigcubes. but i avg well about 1:15 now with a roux finish.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 7, 2009)

no offense, but 1:19 is pretty slow. I'll show you a real vid of fast roux if you want


----------

